# Listen without treats and clicker



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

My boy Blue is does very well listening when I have a treat and clicker in hand. But without it, he pays no mind to the commands. How do I get him to listen even without the treats ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is he? How long have you been training him for? Can you explain how you've trained him using the clicker and treats? For example, did you go straight from marking and rewarding every repetition to expecting him to comply without the marker and reward? Or did you move to a random or variable reinforcement before gradually phasing out treats? Are you ever using "real life" rewards instead of food rewards, such as access to things he values?


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been training for a few weeks. He just turned a year. We go to his room and I tell him things like sit, then when he does click and treat. Now he's got sit down packed. So in the same room, no distractions, same conditions, I ask for him to sit and no response. But once I bring the treats back out he does it no problem. How do I get him to do this all the time? He also knows many other things like down, no, off, in and come. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

Once he gets the words and actions that I want him to do and he " gets it ". I do expect him to do it without the treats and clicker but is that wrong? Should I wean him so to speak? And if so how do I do this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

brittanyb28 said:


> Once he gets the words and actions that I want him to do and he " gets it ". I do expect him to do it without the treats and clicker but is that wrong? Should I wean him so to speak? And if so how do I do this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It takes several thousand repetitions for the dog to "get it". Then you can wean him off for that specific exercise.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Take a look at this page from ClickerSolutions. 
Technique Challenge: Sit

Go back to the beginning with your dog and try this method. You'll be much more successful, and your dog will be eager to learn.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is important not to use the clicker and treats too long. As soon as the dog starts to get it and performs the behavior on cue 9 out of 10 times, you wean him off the clicker and treats. In more difficult situations you would need to take a few steps back and use the clicker and treats again.


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I will try this. Also what do you recommend for training treats ? I just breakup beggin strips but I heard cubed ham is better? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes that's what im having trouble with. He does it with the clicker treats and when I don't have them I have to resort back to the clicker treats. He's not weaning well lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

